# My New Barn!



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

How exciting for you. 
Its so much fun to take pictures of the progress along the way. 
What is the building a the end of the runway? Does the new barn go right up against it with no way out?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That is a storage type shed. There is going tp be a door through there that goes into my tack room from it, as my tack room will be located in the back of the barn. The front of the barn will have two door slider doors for the horses to go in and out of. And we have 3 acres that is going to be fenced still need to do some more cutting of trees and such to create an actual pasture but we are leaving some trees for shade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you're able to, why not consider putting in double wide or sliding doors on the shed end as well, as a secondary means of escape for the horses in an emergency? If you're putting in a door anyways, why not?
Unless that was already your plan. In that case, carry on. 
Looks lovely.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So I have more pictures to post but my computer hasn't been copertative. Right now I am tryng to figure out how I want my stalls to be. My boyfriend was expecting to leave them open. I wanted to do the full stable look of bars on the windows, but I do like to go into the barn and see everyone's happy face when I go in. So now I am not sure what to do so I found some pictures of ones like I like. My personal favorite is the last one but I haven't been able to find any for sale like that. What do you all thing?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are called gossip stalls or Europeans stalls. Some companies call them different names... Here are some for sale. 
Designer Tuscany Horse Stalls | Elegant Stall Systems
European Stall Front Options
Horse Stalls - European Horse Stalls - Custom Stable Equipment


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you. Do you know anyone or anywhere that just sells the metal part? We have all the wood made up to do everything but just deciding if I want to ad the metal parts or leave them open like the second to last picture shows.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

That's what ramm fence sells, just the metal hardware, and you put the boards in. I think you can purchase the metal part from the other two, but they would be more expensive as they are more of a custom designer company.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I think you just want the bars though, correct? Ramm sells everything except the wood, including a frame of u channels for putting wood in and the bars up top. You would be best off contacting the other two for a custom bar thing then.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok thanks so much I am looking them up now!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We finished out barn in November and made our own stalls using c channel, we even used the c channel for all the exterior walls and dropped in 2x8s rough cut. We copied the design from Home Page. we bought the c channel from steel yard for a fraction of what kits cost. I found a killer deal on craigslist for the stall fronts. With the c channel I can easily pop out middle walls and make bigger stalls or add more boards to make the walls taller.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That is how we are doing the stall dividers. So if a board breaks we can just slide it out and replace it. Wish I could find killer deals for stall fronts lol.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I wasn't even looking for stall fronts just browsing craisglist and these people had zero idea what they had. City slickers bought property with a barn and these were stacked on the ground. I got 6 castlebrook fronts for 500 bucks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No way that's awesome! They are over that a piece new! Maybe I should take a look and keep an eye out. I have been for stall mats I have gotten about half of what I need for good deals.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok as promised new photos from this weekend. Putting in the braces and nailer boards and kick boards. This coming weekend we will be putting in floor joices (sp?) for the upstairs floor.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Its coming together great, its going to be a beautiful barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks I can't wait for it to be done! So excited. The things I am looking most forward too.
1. Running water right inside the barn
2. Electricity in my barn, going to make sure there is plenty of lighting and places to plug in heated water buckets for the winter time.
3. My hay to be seperated from my tack! So tired of having to clean my tack of hay because my small barn my tack is in the same area as my hay storage.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

Subbing because I have a small obsession with barn construction and I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Got the floor joists in over the stalls yesterday. We need about 15 more boards to do over the aisle. We went to Home Depot last night and got the plywood for the flooring for the upstairs. I had been saving up all the home depot cards we have been getting for gifts and things and had 240 in those. And then the lady asked me if I wanted to sign up for a credit card and get 10% I honestly didn't think I would be approved. I am 23 and I have only made two payments on my new car. And I few payments on my student loans, but I got approved. And the lady did it so she took 10% off and I used my gift cards and I ended up only paying 137 dollars for a box of 4000 nails and a box of 5000 nails and 34 pieces of plywood. I don't plan on using the card too often but we just bought our house and we need a lot of improvements on it. We need to redo the floors and window and we want to redo the basement and finish our bedroom too, so now we figure on those days where you can save money when you use the credit card, we will use it to save some money and pay it right off so we don't pay any interest on it.  
Things are going very nicely we were only able to work for a few hours this morning before a large thunderstorm moved in. Its still raining now, so we are just relaxing and doing some much needed laundry, we haven't had time for much else these past few weeks. 
We also found out that the local lumber yard as shiplap(sp?) like boards that are one inch boards that we can do the siding with and wouldn't have to buy batting because they have a lip and go together so there is no gap. And we can get it for about $175 dollars for 1000 board feet and we only need eight to do two sides of the barn so 1000 should do the whole outside. And then we have to do the inside. So we will be saving a bunch of money there too. 
Big expense will be coming up probably next week and that will be the roof. But I get my bonus from work on Friday and that will be paying for the roof. so glad I have a great job. Worked a little overtime on Saturday too and my boss is going to try to get me overtime for this week as well. We are usually working between 50-60 hours a week but they cut hours back to 40 a few weeks ago because it has been really slow lately. And I have had a couple of vet visits for the horses so money has been kind of tight. Thus why I have been trying to save it anywhere I can. But I am also pretty thrifty. Lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Um I have no idea why the pictures are posting upside down!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you want to do sliding doors, I can take pictures of my stalls, that we made from scratch  They were much cheaper than the packages, and fairly easy to make. The hardest part is hanging the doors; you need 2 or 3 strong guys to hold them up.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

KylieHuitema said:


> If you want to do sliding doors, I can take pictures of my stalls, that we made from scratch  They were much cheaper than the packages, and fairly easy to make. The hardest part is hanging the doors; you need 2 or 3 strong guys to hold them up.


We are making the doors but I have yet to decide if I want to do sliders or not. The stuff for it is pretty pricey. The cheapest I have found is tractor supply and was about 120 per set and I can buy hinges there that are large enough to hold them for $7 a peice I know I am doing a large sliding door in the front but have yet to decide on the stalls yet. But I would LOVE to see yours I like looking at what other people have done with their barns.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have not posted in a while but barn is coming along nicely. almost finished just need to board up the backside and finish the inside I am hoping to be done in May, I am having a small "open barn" on May 9th in hopes to get people in to view the barn potential boarders perhaps. 

I am still trying to decide if I want sliding doors or Dutch doors I personally think I prefer sliding doors just because they are easy and look nice. However they are pretty expensive. I found someone who is selling 4 with all the hardware for 250 I still have to check those out. If they are good then we would just have to make one more for the 5th stall. 

We are thinking about making our own grills as well out of 3/4 inch conduit. It is a lot cheaper that buying them. The conduit is about $4 per 10 foot section. Has anyone had any experience with this and does it look good/ or work well. I think the Heartland barn in the tv series looks awesome with the small trees at the grills but I don't see how the horses wouldn't chew on that lol. I will post my most recent pictures soon.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

when i was younger and my dad was building our barn, he used the conduit. It looks nice. it was easy for him to do, and you'd never have known unless you were an electrician lol


----------



## Kaylastacy12 (Jul 28, 2013)

My husband and I are getting ready to start building a barn exactly like this! Would you mind sharing what the total price was when you are finished? I think it would help give me an idea of what i'm in for!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

We used conduit for our stalls. It looks great. There's photos in a few of my threads, I'm on my phone and it won't let me add them here


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ha! I'm on a computer now  Here are the pics with the conduit. We used the 3/4" as well.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gizmo, just found your post. It's fun to see the project as it's unfolded. When we're finally ready to do a barn at home, will have to check back with you to see if your grandfather is still in the barn-building business and works down in our corner of the state


----------

